# New Mini's Not Getting 20.5.6 Update



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

I have 3 new mini's that I purchased with my Bolt last week. Checked all 3 this morning and they are not getting the 20.5.6 update when connecting to TiVo. I see there was a priority update list, but that page seems to have been shut down. Is there any way to get the updates for my 3 Mini's made available quickly?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Quickly? Hmm, do you know any TiVo employees that you can bribe?

Be patient. TiVo updates come to those who wait.


----------



## lsheptx (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone know how to force an update to the Mini? The "support" site is pretty cryptic about how it happens. https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

lsheptx said:


> Does anyone know how to force an update to the Mini? The "support" site is pretty cryptic about how it happens. https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No, I don't. And my 3 Mini's are still waiting. Support told me it would be within a week, but that week has almost passed...


----------



## TMACK (Dec 17, 2015)

I spent a day trying to get the Bolt to release a tuner. I was told it may be a problem with the Mini software and the 20.5.6etc has a bug and it will be awhile to get fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TMACK said:


> I spent a day trying to get the Bolt to release a tuner. I was told it may be a problem with the Mini software and the 20.5.6etc has a bug and it will be awhile to get fixed.


The Mini should release the tuner when put into TiVo Central. When there, if you put the Mini into Standby, an EAS test will not take it out of Standby. If this fails there is a bug somewhere.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Still not getting 20.5.6 on my Minis. Could this be because they are connected to only a Bolt? Or perhaps because they were activated 3 weeks ago right as the winter update came out? TiVo has not been helpful with this question. They just say to wait a week. It's been 3 weeks though.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

SolomonJ said:


> Still not getting 20.5.6 on my Minis. Could this be because they are connected to only a Bolt? Or perhaps because they were activated 3 weeks ago right as the winter update came out? TiVo has not been helpful with this question. They just say to wait a week. It's been 3 weeks though.


Not just you. I am not getting it on my mini yet either. My roamio got it though.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The 20.5.6 release was paused until they fix a bug.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

All four of my Mini's have 20.5.6.RC14-01-6-A92.
Not sure when it came, just happen to check right now.


----------



## NoNose (Nov 27, 2015)

Finalrinse said:


> All four of my Mini's have 20.5.6.RC14-01-6-A92.
> Not sure when it came, just happen to check right now.


After a restart, it's still 20.5.4 in the Pacific Northwest.

These rolling updates and tests are getting to be a PITA. Why can't they simply develop a plan, advertise it, execute it, and be DONE WITH IT? 
Keeping people in a vacuum does not cultivate happy/satisfied customers.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dulanic said:


> Not just you. I am not getting it on my mini yet either. My roamio got it though.


My new Mini did not get the newest software, my other Minis do have the new software, but someone said the stopped the newest update because of some bug, so that may be the answer.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone finally get this? All my minis(3 of them) are all still on 20.5.4.

As a note, I have a Roamio Plus and Roamio Basic that these connect to, no Bolts.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Chuck_IV said:


> Anyone finally get this? All my minis(3 of them) are all still on 20.5.4.
> 
> As a note, I have a Roamio Plus and Roamio Basic that these connect to, no Bolts.


Nope. Still waiting. As a new Tivo customer within the last month, I'm getting the strong feeling I'll be waiting a lot. 3 Mini's waiting on 20.5.6. Bolt waiting on OOH streaming. Starting to wonder if getting Tivo's was a good choice.


----------



## Sparky19053 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have three Mini's. One has the update two have not. 
Anyone know if the 20.5.6 bugs have been worked out?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

SolomonJ said:


> Nope. Still waiting. As a new Tivo customer within the last month, I'm getting the strong feeling I'll be waiting a lot. 3 Mini's waiting on 20.5.6. Bolt waiting on OOH streaming. Starting to wonder if getting Tivo's was a good choice.


Good lord calm down! If you want to get early releases then sign up for future priority lists. Be warned that you might experience a bug or two.

If you want software that has been stress tested and mostly bug free, wait for the general release. But understand, if they find a show stopper bug during the priority release period then the general may be delayed while the implement and test a fix.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Good lord calm down! If you want to get early releases then sign up for future priority lists. Be warned that you might experience a bug or two.
> 
> If you want software that has been stress tested and mostly bug free, wait for the general release. But understand, if they find a show stopper bug during the priority release period then the general may be delayed while the implement and test a fix.


The priority requests were already closed when I bought my hardware. And I am calm. I just have an expectation that the "coming soon" promises will actually be soon. The Bolt was released on 9/30. I didn't expect to be waiting until 2016Q1. And it's sounding more like 2016Q2, perhaps later.


----------



## Jay2tak (Jun 10, 2009)

Finalrinse said:


> All four of my Mini's have 20.5.6.RC14-01-6-A92.
> Not sure when it came, just happen to check right now.


20.5.6.RC21 is now being pushed out.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Jay2tak said:


> 20.5.6.RC21 is now being pushed out.


As of last night my newest Mini has not gotten the update that my other Minis have.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

lessd said:


> As of last night my newest Mini has not gotten the update that my other Minis have.


same here, I wonder if RC21 only going out to boxes with 20.5.6 RC14. I have one mini with 20.5.4a that I bought after they stopped 20.5.6 RC14 and it is also not getting it. The other boxes (2 Roamios and 2 minis) that had 20.5.6 RC14 got updates yesterday to 20.5.6 RC21.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TivoJD said:


> same here, I wonder if RC21 only going out to boxes with 20.5.6 RC14. I have one mini with 20.5.4a that I bought after they stopped 20.5.6 RC14 and it is also not getting it. The other boxes (2 Roamios and 2 minis) that had 20.5.6 RC14 got updates yesterday to 20.5.6 RC21.


Exactly the same as I have, I may try a C&D all, and re-setup the Mini.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

TivoJD said:


> same here, I wonder if RC21 only going out to boxes with 20.5.6 RC14. I have one mini with 20.5.4a that I bought after they stopped 20.5.6 RC14 and it is also not getting it. The other boxes (2 Roamios and 2 minis) that had 20.5.6 RC14 got updates yesterday to 20.5.6 RC21.


Yes, exactly. I'm wondering if some Mini's are getting bypassed for the upgrade due to the recent delay issues. All 3 of mine are still 20.5.4a. Tivo Support wasn't very helpful when asking about it.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

My Roamio is still on 20.5.2.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

My last Mini that had 20.5.4a was finally updated to 20.5.6-RC21 this morning.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mine updated today, too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My v1 and v2 both received it this morning.


----------



## ericy (Feb 11, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> My v1 and v2 both received it this morning.


I just got through installing 4 brand-new out of the box Minis, and each one took nearly an hour since each one had to download and install an update and then begin setup all over again. It is a shame that they couldn't ship from the factory with this update already applied.

It reminds me kind of what the Verizon boxes used to say as they were booting up. Something like "You are hours away from seconds of entertainment" .

But once the update applied, the boxes seemed fine..


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ericy said:


> I just got through installing 4 brand-new out of the box Minis, and each one took nearly an hour since each one had to download and install an update and then begin setup all over again. It is a shame that they couldn't ship from the factory with this update already applied. It reminds me kind of what the Verizon boxes used to say as they were booting up. Something like "You are hours away from seconds of entertainment" . But once the update applied, the boxes seemed fine..


Actually, they should let you finish the install then do a "pending restart" type of state so you can either reboot at the end or let it do it overnight. Installs take too long because there is almost always and update.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Actually, they should let you finish the install then do a "pending restart" type of state so you can either reboot at the end or let it do it overnight. Installs take too long because there is almost always and update.


I just set up one of the refurbished Mini v2's from Amazon/Woot and it did as ericy indicated. Started guided setup and when it connected it downloaded the update, rebooted, did the update and started guided setup again. No pending restart opportunity like you would normally see with the full TiVo.

I don't recall it taking an hour though for the update but I wasn't paying full attention to it.

Scott


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I think the RC21 update is now out to all.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

lessd said:


> I think the RC21 update is now out to all.


Oh how I wish that were true.

I have 4 minis connected to my pro. I spend HOURS trying to figure out why one (and only one) of the minis didn't have Skip Mode. Multiple connections to Tivo, multiple power cycles...no luck.

Finally checked the version, and this Mini is still on 20.4. The rest are on 20.5.6.RC21.

Anything I can do to change this? Or is it just a matter of waiting? I can't imagine that a call to TiVo would do anything useful here...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KevinG said:


> Oh how I wish that were true.
> 
> I have 4 minis connected to my pro. I spend HOURS trying to figure out why one (and only one) of the minis didn't have Skip Mode. Multiple connections to Tivo, multiple power cycles...no luck.
> 
> ...


I would try a chat first. They need your TSN and may check your account. It worked for me. I think better CS people do the chats, but I have no proof of that.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

KevinG said:


> I have 4 minis connected to my pro. I spend HOURS trying to figure out why one (and only one) of the minis didn't have Skip Mode. Multiple connections to Tivo, multiple power cycles...no luck.
> 
> Finally checked the version, and this Mini is still on 20.4. The rest are on 20.5.6.RC21.
> 
> Anything I can do to change this? Or is it just a matter of waiting? I can't imagine that a call to TiVo would do anything useful here...


I have only one Mini (V1), which was on 20.5.4a.RC6 until recently. I don't use it much, so I don't always keep it connected. I also noticed things like system information having no ZIP code, and I wondered if newer firmware would ask for that during setup. I finally decided to see what Clear & Delete Everything might do to a Mini (since there really isn't much to clear or delete). When I finished setting it up, it had 20.5.6.RC21, which may or may not have been forced by the C&DE operation.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> I have only one Mini (V1), which was on 20.5.4a.RC6 until recently. I don't use it much, so I don't always keep it connected. I also noticed things like system information having no ZIP code, and I wondered if newer firmware would ask for that during setup. I finally decided to see what Clear & Delete Everything might do to a Mini (since there really isn't much to clear or delete). When I finished setting it up, it had 20.5.6.RC21, which may or may not have been forced by the C&DE operation.


Mini needs a host to work. The zip code would be in the host.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> Mini needs a host to work. The zip code would be in the host.


That makes perfect sense, of course, but then why have a ZIP code field in the Mini's system information if they don't ask for it and don't use it? It just seems a bit sloppy.


----------

